

Open Letter to Peter Schiff - rinon
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1rxmk3/my_open_letter_to_peter_schiff_followup_from_the/

======
bsiddiqui
"In fact, this network is probably one of the most valuable and consequential
technologies currently on the planet... The transmission of value and
ownership has thus just been severed from the State, not by impotent voting,
but by the technological achievement of man."

